# ICH advice...



## GKFISH (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Ok just when I though things were looking really good it seem I have introduced fish with ICH to my tank. I started dosing Seachem ferts using the calculator on this site. My plants look great but I developed a bit of algae so I purchased 5 Otos from my LFS and low and behold their infected with ICH. I refuse to use any of the poisons currently on the market so Im considering the heat and salt treatment. Ive SLOWLY raised my temp to 85 degrees, but before I start treating with salt at a rate of 1tbl spoon per 10 gal I want to research what effect the salt will have on my plants.,Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance, Greg


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Most freshwater plants do not like salt. Unfortunately, my prediction is that you will lose the plants and the fish with that regiment. Even healthy ottos can be hard to keep alive, IMHO.

What works for me is temp at 82-84 (make sure to add some water agitator like an air stone), use 1/2 recommended dose of Rid*Ich, Nox-Ich, etc for 3 days, skip a day, do a water change, repeat until all visible signs of ich are gone. Best of luck.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

1 tablespoon salt per 10 gallons is enough that tender plants may be affected. It is strong enough to treat Ich.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i really dislike the salt and heat treatment, and i've no idea why not many people have thought of this treatment yet. FEED semi-blanched garlic. the juices make the fish shed their slime coats and rids them of ich. works for ottos and fish if they eat it. so blanching veges usually involves small bowl, water, and microwaving for about 15 seconds. so get some garlic, flatten one and microwave for 5-10 seconds, not too much that its soft but it should be kinda blanched and the juices should still be strong. there's a way to mix with fish food but i don't know how, probably blend it and feed :/ 
otherwise just throw the semi blanched garlic in and they should eat it and get better.


----------

